# MOSCOW: QUINTESSENCE OF TALL & MODERN!



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*THE FAMOUS "SEVEN SISTERS"*
*1. Moscow State University | 240 m | 39 fl*
- Europe's tallest 1953-1990
- tallest educational building in the world




*2. Radisson Royal Hotel Moscow | 198 m | 34 fl*
- world's tallest hotel 1957-1975


*3. Kotelnicheskaya Embankment Building | 176 m | 32 fl*




*4. Ministry of Foreign Affairs Office | 172 m | 27 fl*


*5. Kudrinskaya Square Tower | 156 m | 24 fl*




*6. Red Gates | 138 m | 26 fl*


*7. Hilton Moscow Leningradskaya Hotel | 136 m | 22 fl*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)




----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)




----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)




----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)




----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)




----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

originally posted by *Elena *

«Монстр в Сокольниках» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Небоскреб в Сокольниках» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Holiday Inn в Сокольниках» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Подпирая небо...» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Вид с Краснохолмского моста» на Яндекс.Фотках


«...» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Апрельский вечер» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The "Seven sisters" building is really amazing, very nice building


----------



## SRG (Jan 2, 2005)

Moscow is really starting to turn some heads.


----------



## henry hill (Feb 12, 2008)

I didn't know that in Moscow there are so many skyscrapers and so many beautiful buildings. Wonderful! :cheers:


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)




----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

_by mr.MyXin_


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Gorgeous photos RS aboot Moscow


----------



## artoor (Oct 17, 2003)

I'm sorry to say this, but the 7sis's are by far more interesting than the contemporary additions, to put it mildly. 
With one or two exceptions among the late and tall dwelling houses,
their architects and investors deserve permament residence in Murmansk and the like.


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)




----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)




----------



## nobbit (Dec 22, 2010)

Welcome to Moscow!

It must be becoming one of the ugliest cities in the world!


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)




----------

